# Thompson Omega loading problem



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone have a load that they like for the Thompson Omega .50 cal. I am shooting 250 grain Shock Wave Sabots with a 90 charge of 777. I have tried several different sabots, but it is almost impossible to seat the sabot in the same place. It is extremely hard to load after the first shot. After about 5 or 6 it is impossible. Everything I have read states not to lube sabots, but this seems to be the only way with this gun. I have not had this trouble with other muzzleloaders. Any comments would be great.

Thanks
Carey


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Run one of these down the barrel between shots, you should be able to get about 10 "wipes" per patch. If you think those shockwaves are bad, try seating a Barnes MZ. 

http://www.outdoorsuperstore.com/product.asp?prod=313601


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Contrary to the TV ads, in order to get consistency and ease of loading you MUST clean between EVERY shot. I am shooting 100 grain 777 with this same bullet in my TC. I buy the TC pre-wetted patches. pull the whole wad out and wring out by squeezing so they are just damp. My wife gave me some flat facial compact cases. I carry wet and dry patches. 
After every shot I stutter step a damp patch down the barrel, then do the same with a dry patch before reloading.

The only time I break this routine is for a hasty follow-up shot. For that I carry a quick-loader with a Power Belt bullet which will load easier dirty. Make sure you shoot in this condition ahead of time so you know where these impact.

The other problem with the inlines is the 209 primers are too powerful. Studies have confirmed they actually push the powder load forward before ignition which causes an air gap that produces the crusty ring that impedes loading. Consider the new primers intended for muzzleloaders or better yet the Precision Rifle reusable brass adapters that allow small rifle primers to be used. These are awesome. Cabelas has them.

One additional trick is to get some JB bore or Flitz polish and lap polish your barrel to smooth out imperfections in the bore.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

try power belts, They have less plastic to foul the rifleing. They load easier in my encore.


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the repsonses!

Carey


----------

